# Cleethorpes - August 9th - 12th 2007



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Were going to stay with our local c&cc district association this weekend. Going to be there from Thursday late afternoon until at least Sunday, although may stay on site longer. You have to be c&cc members. Site is right near Cleethorpes attractions and beach. Site does not have shower/toilet block, but does have a tap and waste dump which is also suitable for RV's. No electric hook ups. £8 a night.

Tertia Trust
South Sea Lane
Humberston
Cleethorpes
NE Lincolnshire
DN36 4JX

My mobile: 07842 120 170

Come along and join us. Sharbul and myself will be there from MHF.


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Have a great time Shane, its a lovely place and we really enjoyed it when we came with you earlier in the year.

Don't make the same mistake as us and forget your c&cc card!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback Suzy!

Wasn't that a maiden voyage for you in one of your many new vehicles??


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane,

Have a great time we stayed there last year and had a nice time there.The site is a bit out of the way but ok if you have bikes,if we had been up that way we would have joined you.


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Jac

Did you find the little cut through lane that takes you to the beach and theme park??


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Shane

Yes we went on the bikes through the cut through bit over grown when we were there, got scratched to bits, found everything including a pub a fish and chip shop the funfair and beach, also the donkeys in the next field :lol: 


Jac


----------

